# Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list.



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

New question about cable to hydro down below..thanks in advance!

I will be doing a vr6 conversion on a cabrio im picking up soon, and wondering if someone would be decent enough to give me a straight up no bs parts list of what needs to be converted. I have searched and searched, but just found a lot of people saying use the search button to others. I have questions like:
Does any of the interior wiring have to be changed (fuel pump)?
Shift linkage?
Can you get away with 4 lug?
Are the axles the same size?
Etc. 
All of which could be answered by a parts list, which would then be used by numerous people considering how many times this has been done. Thanks.


_Modified by MaxwellMoulton at 6:01 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (MaxwellMoulton)*

Can any one suggest a link to a build page perhaps?


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (MaxwellMoulton)*

Well start by using a mk3 parts car. Pedals are the same, body harness is the same subframes are the same. You can keep the 4 lug and your axles, if you go five lug you'll need to swap control arms hubs and axles.
VR6 parts
Vr6 shifter box and cables (cabrio has rod shift)
Mk3 vr6 cluster 
vr6 rad and fans
vr6 clutch master bolts to the firewall
Engine harness 
That's pretty much it I might be missing some other minor stuff but overall it's pretty straight forward.


----------



## FkmeRedCabby (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_Well start by using a mk3 parts car. Pedals are the same, body harness is the same subframes are the same. You can keep the 4 lug and your axles, if you go five lug you'll need to swap control arms hubs and axles.
VR6 parts
Vr6 shifter box and cables (cabrio has rod shift)
Mk3 vr6 cluster 
vr6 rad and fans
vr6 clutch master bolts to the firewall
Engine harness 
That's pretty much it I might be missing some other minor stuff but overall it's pretty straight forward.


So its safe to stay with the 4 lug setup? I thought I've heard otherwise. I too am looking to do this with a Cabby.
Thanks


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (FkmeRedCaddy)*

Yes 4 lug is no problem I would run g60 brakes on the vr swap though and swap some discs on the rear.


----------



## FkmeRedCabby (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (orangea2vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orangea2vr6* »_Yes 4 lug is no problem I would run g60 brakes on the vr swap though and swap some discs on the rear.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif appreicate the info


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (MaxwellMoulton)*

I feel for yah man, the search 'function' is the worst part of this forum. To call it clumsy and inadequate is to be kind







I use google a lot (e.g. fs downpipe site:vwvortex.com ) but even that doesn't really do it.
Plan on buying a few exhaust studs as it seems theres always one or two that seize up real bad. It's been that way for me, anyway.
You will also need power steering and ac lines. Theres two lines for each ... and I forget specifically which ones you can keep from the 2.0 setup.
For the clutch pedal, make sure you get the stupid white plastic clip that holds the push rod for the master cylinder to the pedal. And for the love of all things good, put it in _once_.
If you go to germanautoparts.com and look at the lines for a 2.0 and a VR car, you can see which you need, and which are OK. I'm sure somebody on here could tell you off the top of their head... 
If you want to use the MFA, make sure to grab the MFA wiper stalk as well as the ignition harness (the wires that go from the fuse block to the ignition switch / wiper / turn signal stalks).
Right now, my car is running the 10.1 brakes. It stops OK. If you drive like a normal person, there's no real reason to upgrade the brakes.
If you drive aggressively more than 'once in a blue moon' then do it. When I really slam on the brakes, it is just adequate, and not a fraction more. 
I'm staying 4 lug and going to do the corrado g60 11' front brakes and install a rear disc conversion (they're all 8.9 inch). For the front brakes all you need is the calipers, as the carriers are the same as the 10.1 (what I've been told).
If you have a parts car, you could use the brakes off of that, along with the 5 lug swap. Replacement ball joints and such are a little more expensive for plus suspension, incase you care. My reason for 4 lug is stealth .. running orlandos








When I did the swap, I installed a new pair of Chinese axles and so far haven't blown up any CV joints. Though, I don't do burnouts or drag racing or that sort of abusive stuff, so who knows.


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (cabrlicious)*

Thanks for all the info guys. This will help a ton. How tedious is a rear disc swap?


----------



## orangea2vr6 (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (MaxwellMoulton)*

rear disc swap's not to bad you just unbolt the rear stub axles from the beam and bolt on the disc ones. You have to bend the brake lines to work or if you buy a parts car you can swap out the beam or the lines.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (orangea2vr6)*

subscribed as im about to do the same thing.....maybe if theres enough info here it can be made a sticky like the other swaps....
now my Q is it just as easy to go from obd2 ABA to obd1 vr6???the swap im pickin up tomorrow is obd 1 and is a good deal but my gti is a 98.......


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (dubvinci)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubvinci* »_subscribed as im about to do the same thing.....maybe if theres enough info here it can be made a sticky like the other swaps....
now my Q is it just as easy to go from obd2 ABA to obd1 vr6???the swap im pickin up tomorrow is obd 1 and is a good deal but my gti is a 98.......

as far as making it functional, I'm sure it's doable. My car was OBD1 originally, and now it's OBD2
The problem is, if you do that, in the state of NJ it'd be illegal; you can't go backwards with emissions. I don't know how the laws work in GA...


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (cabrlicious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cabrlicious* »_
as far as making it functional, I'm sure it's doable. My car was OBD1 originally, and now it's OBD2
The problem is, if you do that, in the state of NJ it'd be illegal; you can't go backwards with emissions. I don't know how the laws work in GA...


yep i thought on that and now i have an OBD2 setup im goin to get this weekend.....


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (dubvinci)*

Fresh question. Back home for spring break, and finally took the engine out. In the process, i realized obviously that the clutch is cable and thought it would be hydro? so naturally I have some questions. What pedal assembly can i use? can i use a jetta mk3 vr6 pedal assembly? if so, do i need to drilll holes in the fire wall for the master, or what...and can i use the 2.0 brake booster, or is that tied into the master?...anyone with any knowledge to put forth would be greatly appreciated..thanks.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (MaxwellMoulton)*

as far as i know the pedals and pedal clusters are the same....the pedal has both mounting for either cable or hydro connections and the hole should already be in the firewall with a rubber plug........all you need to do is swap over the master cyl for the clutch and clip it into the pedal.........im doin my swap this sat fingers crossed........


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (dubvinci)*

let us know how it goes!


----------



## MaxwellMoulton (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (Dubguy21)*

sweet thats what i was hoping...thanks man.


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: Mk3 2.0 to Mk3 VR6 Cabrio parts list. (MaxwellMoulton)*

yes, the pedals are the same. There's a white plastic clip that retains the clutch push rod in the clutch pedal. Do your very best to not put yourself in a situation where you have to take it back out again. It sucks bigtime!


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

how about the cluster harness, both the same? or is it part of the engine harness?


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

no the cluster harness is different from what ive been told........it just plugs into the back of the fuse block........


----------



## Dubguy21 (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dubvinci)*

Heard they were the same unless you want the MFA. You just won't use one plug. And the ECM will take care of the rest.


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubguy21)*

good to hear ^^^^^^^


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dubguy21* »_Heard they were the same unless you want the MFA. You just won't use one plug. And the ECM will take care of the rest.


nice!


----------



## luv2exl8t (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

i have been finishing up this swap and i have a petal cluster from a passat and i cant see how its going to work


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

for your cabby? you just use the pedals that are already in there and get a mk3 VR clutch master


----------



## cabrlicious (Jan 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (luv2exl8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luv2exl8t* »_i have been finishing up this swap and i have a petal cluster from a passat and i cant see how its going to work 

all you need to do with your old pedals to use them with the hydraulic clutch (instead of the cable clutch) is install a little white doohickey that retains the master cylinder pushrod. 
Depending on your budget you might want to spring for a new master cylinder. Both me and my friend had to for our swaps. It seems like once these things go dry, they give up.


----------

